# Our 26th Year



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Tri-County Bass Club is looking for a few new teams for our 2015 team tourney season. Our schedule is almost ready to release and includes Mogodore, LaDue, Nimisila, Clearfork, Charles Mills, Milton, E&W Harbors, Portage River, Black River, and Portage Lakes. Our Championship will be at Wellignton Upground, that will be interesting. Our Big Bass Mega-Bucks tourney is at Long Lake. We wish you all the best on your 2015 bass adventures! TCBC facebook.com/TriCbassclub


----------



## 5 bassing (May 15, 2008)

You do a great job with the tournys!!


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Bass clubs come and bass clubs go, but a few just keep on rolling. If you are one of those small groups trying to establish a new club, you should consider joining up with an established club like Tri-County Bass Club. 38 members in 2014 with 13 teams average per tourney offers 100% payback. A team tourney format with a fun group and new memories every year, and packed with competitive anglers. Good Luck in 2015, come join the fun!


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Due to West Harbor getting numerous tourneys on July 12, we will be changing our tourney location for that day. We have a member requesting Summit Lake. I do not know the lake or facilities. Does this lake require a permit? How many bass rigs can park there. Is it a good bass lake? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

They have a ramp but parking isn't the best. Not sure about a permit may want to call the city of Akron also a dock too


----------



## bass pro (Mar 16, 2009)

guys this is a great bass club friendly people everyone should be all over this. i have fished with these guys and had nothing but a good time i am planning on being there this year with a newbie to the fishing world. good luck and i cant wait to hook into a hog


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Dennis. 

Think I will fish a tournament or two (or three) with the group again this year. Any word on the schedule? Fun fishing last year's Moggie open with you, look forward to talking soon.

Bobby


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

2015 Schedule
4-19 Mogodore
4-26 LaDue
5-17 Nimisila
5-31 Clearfork
6-14 Charles Mills
7-12 West Branch-Awaiting permit approval
7-28 Milton
8-9 Portage River
8-23 Black River
9-13 Portage Lakes
7-26 MegaBucks-Long Lake-must qualify-10 boats
10-4 Championship-Wellington Upground-must qualify-10 boats

We will be setting a spring meeting date soon. We will have some gift cards to give away to any paid members. New members, please PM me your e-mail info and I will get you added to my list, or follow us on facebook.com/TriCbassclub.

Good to hear from you Bob, maybe we can fit in a couple of those Moggie opens this year too. I'm in if you want to get us signed up for 3-29.


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Scotty with the winning sack from Clearfork. 4.05 big bass too, great day. 2015 season starts in only 51 days, ARE YOU READY?

Annual spring meeting announcement coming soon, we will be drawing for gift cards for members at the meeting.

We are growing, many new teams verbally committed for this season. 2015 bass season is warming up, hopefully it can melt the ice before the first tourney.

Good Luck in 2015, hope to see you on the water.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

soft water just can't come soon enough


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Lookin for a non boater?


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Fool, Since the tourney is 4-26-15, 3 days off and 3 years later, do you think you can repeat that day?? I would like to see it, Good Luck!


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Sunday 3/15/15 1:00 at Christian Community School 35716 Royalton Rd. (SR82) Eaton, OH 44044, on the north side of SR82 just east of SR83. We will be giving away 2-$25 gift cards to paid members for Rodmakers. Come out and join the fun with Tri-County Bass Club in 2015, many fishing memories will be made. Always 100% payback! I have attached our flyer, membership application, rules, and fish alive strategies. Hope to see you on the water in 2015.


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Spring meeting went great. Looks like we will have about 25 teams for the 2015 season, great! Hope to see you on the water. I do have a couple of co-anglers looking for boaters if anyone with a boat is interested in splitting costs this year.


----------

